# Xorg no longer working on HP 2133 after upgrade



## elakin (Dec 7, 2009)

A couple days ago I upgraded my HP 2133 laptop to FreeBSD 8, pkg_delete'd all the installed packages and rebuilt the latest. 

Since then, i've not been able to start an X server -- it hangs my system. Even a "Xorg -probeonly" will hang the system.

I've tried the config file that worked previously (available here), starting w/o a config file, generating a config with "Xorg -configure" and using that, changing the driver from "openchrome" to "vesa", and cursing it a lot.

In addition, i've tried disabling the loaded modules, setting "NoAccel" for the openchrome driver, and many other random modifications -- all have the same result of hanging the machine.

To make matters worse, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file is always empty - presumably data doesn't get flushed to disk before the system hangs. By logging in remotely and running "Xorg -verbose 99 -config file" i can get some info before it hangs. The output from running with a freshly generated config file is here

So i could use some suggestions as to what to try next.


----------



## donxc (Dec 7, 2009)

Similar situation, though I started with fresh install.
Only thing worked was making custom kernel for my old laptop. Then it magically started working.

Maybe a kernel rebuild will help.


----------



## elakin (Dec 8, 2009)

Building a custom kernel is basically the first thing I do after any install. The only reasons that should have any effect on Xorg is 1) a driver/option in GENERIC conflicted, or 2) an added driver/option enabled it to work. Would you mind posting your kernel config to compare what you added/deleted?


----------



## donxc (Dec 8, 2009)

soon as I get home


----------



## donxc (Dec 8, 2009)

Chronologically:
Clean install from CD.
pkg_add cvsup
get any changes and buildworld, buildkernel, (GENERIC), install kernel, etc.
pkg_add xorg
pkg_add fluxbox
Xorg -configure, try X -config /root/xorg.conf.new, system lockup-no log.
driver the probe liked was mach64
tried many things including non-applicable drivers which didn't lock system up but did give valuable information, pkg_delete all drivers but mach64-still lock system. Lock means have to hold power button down.
well, ok, live without X, strip kernel for this machine, buildkernel, installkernel, reboot, try X again with only mach64 driver--it worked except needs ati driver
pkg_add ati driver and the others I had removed-it worked!

I am wondering if it has something to do with not building kernel after getting xorg package. I did not find this in UPDATING or Errata nbut I could have missed it.

kernel config is attached.
hope it helps


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

donxc said:
			
		

> pkg_add cvsup


Not needed, since 6.4 csup is in the base. Use that.


----------



## elakin (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, i found the culprit:

    device apic

When omitted from the kernel config, Xorg hangs the system. When configured in the kernel (such as with GENERIC) Xorg works fine.

I don't believe this was necessary for my system previously, but apparently it is now.


----------

